# [Q] Acer Iconia One 7 (B1-750) root



## ||FREAKOUT|| (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys,
Can anyone tell me how to root the Acer Iconia one 7 (b1-750)? It's a new model and I couldn't find anything about rooting it. 
Please help!


----------



## MathewBrack (Jan 17, 2015)

||FREAKOUT|| said:


> Hey guys,
> Can anyone tell me how to root the Acer Iconia one 7 (b1-750)? It's a new model and I couldn't find anything about rooting it.
> Please help!

Click to collapse



XDA offer a guide to rooting all devices, you can find it here


----------



## hondziiikh (Feb 15, 2015)

Any news?  thanks for everything


----------



## SeanP86 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi man, i managed to root my Iconia One 7 (B1-750).

I downloaded and used the tool on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 i used the T3 Option. 

Be carefull when removing the Acer files as i had problems when my device would reboot when it woke from sleep so i suggest to make a backup of them with Titanium befor you remove them.

If you do remove them like me on acident without making a backup look for the stock B1-810 rom which is on xda somewhere and pull the apks from there to your device the files are in the system/app and system/priv-app folders.


----------



## Ben Alaya Karim (Mar 19, 2015)

Guys, please i need your help, i just tried to use xposed installer but after installing the required files in /system and rebooting my tablets softbricked. Tried to make a factory reset but it stucked at formatting data. I still can access cwm through the software used in this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/andr...p-cwm-t2975096 
Anyone has an idea how i can fix it :/


----------



## Ben Alaya Karim (Mar 19, 2015)

Ben Alaya Karim said:


> Guys, please i need your help, i just tried to use xposed installer but after installing the required files in /system and rebooting my tablets softbricked. Tried to make a factory reset but it stucked at formatting data. I still can access cwm through the software used in this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/andr...p-cwm-t2975096
> Anyone has an idea how i can fix it :/

Click to collapse



I managed to fix it, just performed a factory reset on cwm then on stock recovery and now it works


----------



## Detua (Mar 20, 2015)

*What ROM did you install afterwards?*



Ben Alaya Karim said:


> I managed to fix it, just performed a factory reset on cwm then on stock recovery and now it works

Click to collapse



Sounds good that you guys have been able to root it.
What ROM have you installed afterwards?

My son has this tablet and mainly I am bugged by the fact that apps can not be installed on SD card.


----------



## Phar32015 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Need help with flash browser, would rooting help?*

I have a new Acer Iconia B1-750 and I am trying to use the paid version of Puffin Browser to access a Learning Management System to play elearning modules developed in flash. I have the free version which installed without any problem but when I try to buy the paid version to have a flash browser i get "Unexpected error, please try again later". Has anyone come across this issue or is there a way around it - it doesn't have to be Puffin but I know these modules work with this browser. I have tried dophin and UC browser but they keep giving me a Flash failed to Load error. Would rooting my tablet help me get around this?


----------



## Ben Alaya Karim (Apr 9, 2015)

Detua said:


> Sounds good that you guys have been able to root it.
> What ROM have you installed afterwards?
> 
> My son has this tablet and mainly I am bugged by the fact that apps can not be installed on SD card.

Click to collapse



Currently there is no custom rom you can flash and i think there would never be 
It's an Intel tablet, the bootloader is locked and unknown so wow
Personally i advice you to not try anything unless someone else did it and it worked ! I remember myself when i tried xposed installer and it didn't work, my tablet was stuck and i really though it was over  [Imagine , my savings gone ! ] i will never do it again, it's not like those chienese tablets that when you mess up with them, you just connect it to your pc and flash a rom with sp flashtool.


----------



## wwechampion100 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello.
I have a problem with the tablet Acer Iconia one 7 b1-750.
I rooted and then I deleted some applications with root explorer.
But now that the camera does not start, I get a message "Unable to connect the camera."
I have restored the tablet and continues with the same fault, is there any way to reinstall the software factory.
Any solution?
See if someone can help me. Thanks in advance. A Greeting.:good:


----------



## iamrohanreddy (Apr 19, 2015)

U can use Kingo root at ur own risk.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## damdam76 (Apr 25, 2015)

SeanP86 said:


> Hi man, i managed to root my Iconia One 7 (B1-750).
> 
> I downloaded and used the tool on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 i used the T3 Option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I'm trying to root my iconia B1-750 but can't get the adb layer to work, in fact I can't find the right driver, the ones provided by aecr on their website does not install.
Could you please tell me wich driver you used ?

Thanks.


----------



## domito (Apr 28, 2015)

damdam76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to root my iconia B1-750 but can't get the adb layer to work, in fact I can't find the right driver, the ones provided by aecr on their website does not install.
> Could you please tell me wich driver you used ?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a bit tricky.  The device drivers do not include this specific device.  I have the exact change you need at home, but here's what you need to do.


Extract the Acer driver files to your HDD.
Browse to the inf folder.
Open the file intc_adb.inf.
Look for the arch your desktop is running, either [Generic.NTx86] for x86 or [Generic.NTamd64] for 64 bit.
Under the section header from the previous step, look for the CPU model.  In this case it's "; Intel Baytrail Android".
Open your device manager, find the ADB device in the tree.  Right click it and go to the Details tab.
Change the Property drop list to "Hardware IDs".  Take note of the values in the list.
Go back to your .inf file you are editing.  Find the line that says "%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_0502&PID_3705&MI_01	; ADB + MTP"
Update the line with the harware ID's you noted previously.
Save the file.
Now update the driver the usual way and the ADB driver should work fine.

After doing all that I still was not able to get the device rooted (using the T3 option).  It stops at the DROIDBOOT screen.  If you get past it, post back with how you did it please.


----------



## damdam76 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Domito,

Thanks for the answer.
Wih your help, I managed to install the driver.
When I launch the .bat file, the tablet reboots under droidboot, unfortunatly I get these message, them nothing else happens :

```
E:installer device ignored
FASTBOOT INIT ...
E:Failed to mount device '/dev/block/sda1' as installer partition using fs_type 'vfat'
E:installer device ignored
E:installer device ignored
E:No valid installer medium found.
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...
Could not open /sys/devices/virtual/blacklight
```
Has anybody also experienced this ?
Can you please help ?

Thanks


----------



## STELKER (May 10, 2015)

Hello, I was stucked at the same screen. But there is one solution. When you see this log you will have to open device manager. There will be "android device" or something like that. Then you will have to enter driver update, choose android devices and then acer composite adb driver. After that the CWM will show up at tablet. Sorry for my english.


----------



## Dean3105 (Jul 14, 2015)

damdam76 said:


> Hi Domito,
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> Wih your help, I managed to install the driver.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

i have the same problem. 
When I launch the .bat file, the tablet reboots under droidboot, unfortunatly I get these message:,


```
E:installer device ignored
FASTBOOT INIT ...
E:Failed to mount device '/dev/block/sda1' as installer partition using fs_type 'vfat'
E:installer device ignored
E:installer device ignored
E:No valid installer medium found.
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...
Could not open /sys/devices/virtual/blacklight
```

I think fastboot isn´t install correct but I don´t know how I can install it correctly. After 2 hours I´ver installed the adb driver correctly and I was very happy  
And know this problem...

In device manager from PC I see "Android Phone" with an yellow " ! "

Can anybody help me please?

Thanks a lot.

PS: Thanks on the XDA Team for thís very good Forum!!!!! Thanks Thanks Thanks


----------



## irmacfa (Jul 31, 2015)

My friends did not know what to do to end the root of this model?

Acer B1 - 750


----------



## HTC-8X-EURO (Aug 8, 2015)

why its too hard to update adb driver from acer???

i cant even add the property in my pc with the tutorial.

i hate this.

an universal adb driver will work?

arghhhhhh i hate acer/intel for that.

anybody else has more solutions?


----------



## co0kinat0or (Aug 8, 2015)

*Help with the buck up for the acer b1-750  !!*

hi guys ! can you guys please help me up so i can get that a buck up for the ACER B1-750  and as a change i will give you the insttructions to root this tablet as well  , wich for sure it work!!  pleaaase!!


----------



## paraiso-san (Sep 9, 2015)

wwechampion100 said:


> Hello.
> I have a problem with the tablet Acer Iconia one 7 b1-750.
> I rooted and then I deleted some applications with root explorer.
> But now that the camera does not start, I get a message "Unable to connect the camera."
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know why, but that happens when you remove the korean keyboard. You must reflash the original ROM and then proceed to remove all the bloatware except the korean keyboard.


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys,
Can anyone tell me how to root the Acer Iconia one 7 (b1-750)? It's a new model and I couldn't find anything about rooting it. 
Please help!


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Sep 24, 2015)

is it true that this tablet lags when opening an apps or navigating through the launcher?

i saw some review on youtube.


----------



## snepill (Oct 3, 2015)

*Problems...*



SeanP86 said:


> Hi man, i managed to root my Iconia One 7 (B1-750).
> 
> I downloaded and used the tool on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 i used the T3 Option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'ven trying to get this to work on my tablet, but when I use the recovery console the tablet reboots and the screen reads:

E:installer device ignored
FASTBOOT INIT...
E: failed to mount device '/dev/block/sda1' as installer partition using fs_type 'vfat'
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...
E:installer device ignored
E:installer device ignored
E:No valid installer medium found.
Could not open /sys/devices/virtual/backlight

Any ideas what's going on here?

EDIT: Nevermind... Page 2 of this thread got me through, I am now rooted!


----------



## farbiond (Oct 30, 2015)

damn can't get this junk to work .. keeps saying stopping at update pakage validate


----------



## Muminek111 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Original OTA Firmware*

Where can I download this firmware for the b1-750 model. Thanks.


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Nov 10, 2015)

will this device gets lollipop update? any news?


----------



## bupozaanstad (Dec 2, 2015)

Today I received a message from Acer Netherlands: No updates to lollipop for this device in the future. I have the problem that I can't run my TomTom app from the external SDcart. The app can't write to the cart.


----------



## garret1976 (Dec 5, 2015)

cheeze.keyk said:


> is it true that this tablet lags when opening an apps or navigating through the launcher?
> 
> i saw some review on youtube.

Click to collapse



Occasional lag can happen. It's a low budget tablet. I paid 119 euro for it and for the price it's a great tablet.

Great screen, great intel soc which plays every game.

Dis-advantages are built quality, battery life and lots of bloatware. Build is very plastic and flimsy and cpu is running hot when playing games.


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Dec 5, 2015)

garret1976 said:


> Occasional lag can happen. It's a low budget tablet. I paid 119 euro for it and for the price it's a great tablet.
> 
> Great screen, great intel soc which plays every game.
> 
> Dis-advantages are built quality, battery life and lots of bloatware. Build is very plastic and flimsy and cpu is running hot when playing games.

Click to collapse



guess ill just gonna try other budget friendly tablet. ?

Beamed from my Nexus 5


----------



## limited_imagination (Dec 11, 2015)

domito said:


> It's a bit tricky.  The device drivers do not include this specific device.  I have the exact change you need at home, but here's what you need to do.
> 
> 
> Extract the Acer driver files to your HDD.
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you were using Windows 7 64 bit here, as was I.  I got this far (thanks!), then ran the T3 option, and got stopped like you.  

At that point, if you open your Device Manager, you see a new "Android Phone" show up, with the exclamation mark showing no driver installed.  Now you need to do exactly what you did before, to this new device (ie. get the hardware ID which will be *different* from the first time Windows recognized the device, then edit the INF file, then do the Update Driver dance with the edited INF file).  

That second driver installation will get you to the end of the FB Recovery Launcher program.  However, I had a lot of trouble getting the Acer to locate and run the UPDATE.ZIP file at that point, with the volume and power buttons.  It seemed like a permission error prevented access of the ZIP file.  

I had been using the FBRL program from December 29, 2014, but then I tried the one from July 24, 2015.  The new FBRL gives an option at the start to select CWM, which I did, before getting to the screen to select the T3 option.  After running the T3 option once again, I was able to use the volume and power buttons to located and select the UPDATE.ZIP file on the Acer, and it executed.  I rebooted the Acer, and Bob's Your Uncle, it was rooted.  There's a video in Spanish up here that gives people an idea how it looks.  He didn't show locating and running the UPDATE.ZIP file, which as I said, I found impossible without selecting the CWM option in the 7/24/2015 version of FBRL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYG2XqupR-8

Good luck, all!


----------



## limited_imagination (Jan 3, 2016)

paraiso-san said:


> I don't know why, but that happens when you remove the korean keyboard. You must reflash the original ROM and then proceed to remove all the bloatware except the korean keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hi, can you please say where you got the file to reflash the original ROM for this tablet?  

I can't find it on the Acer website.

I tried to use the one linked in this post:



nikagl said:


> Try this:
> *SDs_Acer_AV0K0_B1-750_RV03RC02_WW_GEN1*
> 
> Drop the zip onto an sdcard and boot into recovery to install the zip.

Click to collapse



but I got an error:



limited_imagination said:


> E: end of footer from /sdcard/SDs_Acer_AV0K0_B1-750_RV03RC02_WW_GEN1.zip not 0xFFFF (File exists)
> E: signature verification failed
> 
> -- Install Fail ...
> Installation aborted.

Click to collapse



It turns out that the Google pinyin keyboard app will bork the camera if removed.  It's not just the removal of the Korean keyboard that does this.

edit: solved in this thread, by installing the ZIP without using the factory recovery.



nikagl said:


> You can surely install the ROM with either the CWM (Vampirefo) or with the stock recovery. Difference is that CWM doesn't require signed zips. Assuming that the CWM is created for this device, and the fact it already worked for the SuperSU update.zip you used to root the device, I doubt it would be a problem running it. Although... having said that... I don't have the device so I can't talk from experience here - you'd have to rely on comments from other B1-750 users to know for sure what to do... (although I doubt they'll respond as I seem to be one of the few consistently responding to this thread)

Click to collapse



Very strange and unnerving that the Pinyin and Korean keyboards require permissions to the camera.


----------



## szaghi (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi so i was reading this and i got mine to root yesterday
1) first backup your software and setting through google in the setting section
2) then do a hard wipe factor reset (also through the setting app)
3) then do kingroot

it worked. i tried using kingroot byitself first and it didnt work - only after i reset the tablet do it root!
hopefully you will have hte same luck!
Shaaron


----------



## admrelax (Feb 23, 2016)

*Lets beg acer to release os/rom for Acer Iconia B1 750*

When i check the website and see some os on other acer iconia one 7 and the latest model which is 770 have also os link where they can download. It is unfair they release on some models but on our current model was not yet release. Or anyone here knows where we can download a backup /  stock rom for our device?


----------



## Vladko1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi guys!
Haven't been around for a while. A year ago I bought this tablet and I'm very happy with it. As an Android modding heart I can't stand anymore using non rooted device. Recently I had an update to 1.014 which is not included in One Click Root. Any other options?


----------



## dulce.ai.angel (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys! I managed to install xposed in our tablet without bricks  I want it to share with all of you but I wanna know if there are interested users. I even made the system bars translucent  






Enviado desde mi B1-750 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andrelx (May 9, 2016)

Please describe how you did it !!

Andre


----------



## admrelax (Jan 28, 2017)

dulce.ai.angel said:


> Hey guys! I managed to install xposed in our tablet without bricks  I want it to share with all of you but I wanna know if there are interested users. I even made the system bars translucent  View attachment 3738384
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi may i know what did you do? and do you have already a rom or backup for 750 model?


----------



## acidmonkey (Jan 9, 2019)

hey

i cant root this tablet. I try all this and nothing. I have windows 10 x64 maybe is problem in windows. I cant install ADB driver when i change all parameters in inf file.  With one that is already installed i get this msg /backlight....

so dont know what to do. Anyone have some idea ?


----------



## robski808 (Jun 25, 2019)

Since it took a while to figure out, and pieces of this puzzle were left around(thanks to all those who I mention here).  Might not be useful for many at this point.  But for those who it helps, enjoy

1. Install ADB-setup-1.4.3 on PC
2. enable developer options and debugging
3. make sure you have download the latest : UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip and place it on your internal (root) or external_sd
4. download and extract IntelAndroid-FBRL-07-24-2015.7z some where on your computer.
5.  double click the launcher.bat file to start , type " ACCEPT " case sensitive without quotes to continue
6. Select CWM (5)
7. Select T3
8. get the error: 
E:installer device ignored
FASTBOOT INIT ...
E:Failed to mount device '/dev/block/sda1' as installer partition using fs_type 'vfat'
E:installer device ignored
E:installer device ignored
E:No valid installer medium found.
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...
Could not open /sys/devices/virtual/blacklight

9. 
a. Extract the Acer driver files to your HDD( acer link).
b.Browse to the inf folder.
c. Open the file intc_adb.inf(there is 2 a setup and an inf, not sure which fixed it) with word or notepad.
d. Running 64 or 32 bit? Look for the arch your desktop is running, either [Generic.NTx86] for x86 or [Generic.NTamd64] for 64 bit.
e. Open your device manager, find the ADB device in the tree. Right click it and go to the Details tab.(yellow exclamation)
f. Change the Property drop list to "Hardware IDs". Take note of the values in the list.
g. Go back to your .inf file you are editing.  Under the section header from the previous step, look in the list of types of intel.  For the CPU model. In this case it's "; Intel Baytrail Android".
h. Find the line that says "%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0502&PID_3705&MI_01	; ADB + MTP" under baytrail and if 32 or 64 bit.
i. Update the line with the harware ID you noted previously.
j. Save the file.

Now update the driver the usual way (device manager > yellow exclamation> right click> update > choose location> choose folder with INF you edited > and the ADB driver should install fine.(unless windows 10 - then you have to disable driver signaure validation - google this step). 

Should all install on tablet.  When done, then select to install update.zip.  Locate it on sd card or external(depending where placed in step 3.  make sure to fix root.  

Then titanium backup all apps incase you erase the wrong thing.

Enjoy!


credit:
social-design-concepts
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096

and

domito

Thanks!


----------



## robski808 (Jun 25, 2019)

acidmonkey said:


> hey
> 
> i cant root this tablet. I try all this and nothing. I have windows 10 x64 maybe is problem in windows. I cant install ADB driver when i change all parameters in inf file.  With one that is already installed i get this msg /backlight....
> 
> so dont know what to do. Anyone have some idea ?

Click to collapse




disable driver signature validation


----------

